# photos from Tulsa



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures from Tulsa that they can post? Or was the convention that bad and boring. Pete


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Seek and ye shall find.....

http://largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/27098/live-from-tulsa-it-s-the-2017-ngrc


-Kevin.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoo boy!



Greg 976


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

chttps://www.facebook.com/ReindeerPass/onvention 

The convention went very well. I find it very easy to post on Facebook while visiting layouts.

But my link does not work. ReindeerPass on Facebook.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/ReindeerPass/convention

hmm... that "c" went from convention to the front of the link... but I still don't get to a convention sub page...

Nice pictures!

Greg 967


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

convention was a GREAT convention, the best accommodations / convention we have ever experienced, we have been to 9 and the hotel/convention center was the best we have ever experienced. yes attendance was around 450-75 and 175 public on Saturday. Layouts were great, food was wonderful, clinics were great, the hospitality of the Tulsa group was above expectations, the exhibitors has never had better help at getting in and out. 
Yes it was a little hot, but they got you back from the tours before it was real hot, So overall the exhibitors I spoke to said the sales were better than the last few conventions. Yes exhibitors did drop out in the last few months, so it left that money for the ones that were there, so they did good from what we heard. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pre Convention Tour pictures*

We had around 200 visitors visit our layout on the 3 days Fri Sat and Sunday before the tour







[/url]IMG_0613[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0602[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0584[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0616[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0654[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0641[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

I ran the Climax all Friday, on the main section that has 7-8% grade and the 3 truck shay Saturday and Sunday, the Uintah 2662 on the small loop and LGB 2-4-4 on the top track pulling the ore cars for the mine. We had the OGRS train trailer set up running 2 trains all the time also. 
Had a wonderful time


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is 3 short Videos of the Climax hard at work on the curvy steep grades of Rabbit Mountain Railroad


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That 3 story affair looks like Victor Smith's layouts on steroids!

Thanks for posting them!

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Perilous place to live and scary train rides to boot! Nice work!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, I'm really sorry that I got there too late to see your layout. I was really impressed with your trailer layout. I wish I had been there to see it being folded up! It just amazes me that it all disappears into the trailer without taking it all apart.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The locals did a great job. With small numbers to work with they made it a success. They provided help to unload and to load for vendors. I agree the convention facility was top notch. They deserve a pat on the back.


----------

